# YBS turtle has shell rot,can I use dettol/tcp antiseptic



## ryanYBSturt (May 30, 2015)

Im really worried and would like to start shell rot treatment asap but I dont have potassium peroxide and would have to but it so i was wondering if I could use dettol or TCP on a q tip with a tooth brush to cure it, along with dry docking, please help!


----------

